# Narita to Yokohama



## JSUAlumni

Hello all,

What is the best and cheapest way to get from Narita Airport to Yokohama? Thanks.


----------



## larabell

Best and cheapest are two different things. The best is probably JR's NEX (Narita Express). You can find the timetables and fares online. There are local trains that run from Narita but, while that's the cheapest option by far, you'd likely have to change trains once or twice and it might take a couple of hours.


----------

